
Watch MIT's modular mini cheetah robot land a backflip - hourislate
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvaSeXv8WxE&feature=youtu.be
======
aspenmayer
original video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNeZWP5Mx9s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNeZWP5Mx9s)

